# Chapel Carn Brea v Carn Brea



## rowan (Aug 11, 2007)

I discovered today these are 2 different places - has anyone been to both and if so do you have a preference?  

Someone mentioned to me a while ago that 'it' is a lovely place to go to, but I don't know which one they were talking about.


----------



## madzone (Aug 11, 2007)

I used to live in sennen and would cycle to st buryan and back every evening after school but afaicr never went up chapel carn brea. I'd say just by dint of its position that it would be nicer than carn brea but maybe others will disagree. Ground Elder's yer best bet 

eta - you may have to wait a while for any input from him as I last saw him in a field of pikeys in Gweek


----------



## rowan (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks  
I'm determined to get down that way again soon; I know it's not far but I've not been there since that time we all met up in St Ives!  (not saying you all put me off going down there or nuffink!   )


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2007)

Just to say that GE is still in a field full of pikeys  

Me and his missus were drinking gin to numb the pain and he even joined in for a slurp  

More shocking news is backetty is smoking a pipe


----------



## rowan (Aug 15, 2007)

A pipe? An ordinary one?  


So why is GE in a field full of pikeys anyway?


----------



## chymaera (Aug 15, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Just to say that GE is still in a field full of pikeys




A field full?  I thought the Carn Brea site was about the only authorised purpose built site. The rest in the area seem to be in laybys, council car parks, and a gravel dump.


----------



## madzone (Aug 15, 2007)

rowan said:
			
		

> A pipe? An ordinary one?
> 
> 
> So why is GE in a field full of pikeys anyway?


I expect he's back by now but we were all at a festival in gweek last weekend.

And yes, a normal pipe


----------



## chymaera (Aug 15, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> I expect he's back by now but we were all at a festival in gweek last weekend.
> :



How ws that festival by the way? My wife and I couldn't go as she was working over the weekend.


----------



## madzone (Aug 15, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> How ws that festival by the way? My wife and I couldn't go as she was working over the weekend.


You'd have hated it 

It was like the camp for climate action but with bands


----------



## chymaera (Aug 15, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> You'd have hated it
> 
> It was like the camp for climate action but with bands




I really wish you, (and others) would not make very stupid assumptions.


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 15, 2007)

> I thought the Carn Brea site was about the only authorised purpose built site. The rest in the area seem to be in laybys, council car parks, and a gravel dump.


There's actually 3 County Council run sites in Cornwall - Boscarn Parc, Pensilva and Wheal Jewel. It's fair enough for Madzone to suggest you'd have hated Holifair given your opposition to previous festivals in the area.

I was married on Chapel Carn Brea and highly recommend it, (the hill, not marriage  ). On a good day you can see the Scillies  You should also get yourself up Trencrom for a view of the other end of Penwith.


----------



## chymaera (Aug 15, 2007)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> It's fair enough for Madzone to suggest you'd have hated Holifair given your opposition to previous festivals in the area.
> .




No it is not at all fair enough. There are loads of events in the area that raise no objections and/or are actively supported. (My wife and I would both have volunteered to help (as we do at other events from time to time) but my wife was working.


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 15, 2007)

Shame you couldn't come; I'd have loved to have spent the night dancing to  techno with you


----------



## madzone (Aug 15, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> No it is not at all fair enough. There are loads of events in the area that raise no objections and/or are actively supported. (My wife and I would both have volunteered to help (as we do at other events from time to time) but my wife was working.


Ahhhhh, I forgot, it was a family day for 'handicapped' children wasn't it?  

How did you feel about the Lizard festival, again?


----------



## madzone (Aug 15, 2007)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Shame you couldn't come; I'd have loved to have spent the night dancing to  techno with you


----------



## chymaera (Aug 15, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> How did you feel about the Lizard festival, again?



My comments about that ********* fiasco are unprintable. Odd the culprits behind it have not been seen in the area since. (The £millions they owe could be one reason.)


----------



## rowan (Aug 17, 2007)

chymaera, are you tobyjug?


----------



## madzone (Aug 17, 2007)

rowan said:
			
		

> chymaera, are you tobyjug?


You'd think so wouldn't you? However, seeing as tobyjug spends an inordinate amount of time in other places protesting how he'd never come back here it surely can't be


----------



## two sheds (Aug 17, 2007)

rowan said:
			
		

> chymaera, are you tobyjug?




shhh


----------



## madzone (Aug 17, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> My comments about that ********* fiasco are unprintable. Odd the culprits behind it have not been seen in the area since. (The £millions they owe could be one reason.)


So it was just the administration you objected to, not the festival itself?


----------



## madzone (Aug 17, 2007)

two sheds said:
			
		

> shhh


Someone letting you down again?


----------



## chymaera (Aug 17, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> So it was just the administration you objected to, not the festival itself?



The festival itself plus the could not give a shit what bad effect it has in the area attitude of the organisors. The long list of problems caused by the festival to residents and business in the area is far too long to list here.


----------



## madzone (Aug 17, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> The festival itself plus the could not give a shit what bad effect it has in the area attitude of the organisors. The long list of problems caused by the festival to residents and business in the area is far too long to list here.


So, what was so different about holifair?


----------



## chymaera (Aug 17, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> So, what was so different about holifair?




Size, type of person attracted to it.


----------



## madzone (Aug 17, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> Size, type of person attracted to it.


 It was a bit smaller but it was exactly the same sort of people who went to the Lizard Festival 

Maybe it's not the type of person attracted to it but the type of nimbys


----------



## chymaera (Aug 17, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> It was a bit smaller but it was exactly the same sort of people who went to the Lizard Festival
> 
> Maybe it's not the type of person attracted to it but the type of nimbys




It can't have been the same type of people attracted to it, there have been none of the associated problems that happened with the original Lizard festival or the Eclipse one.
There is still an organisation in place to check  licensing applications just in case any of the usual suspects are involved in any way shape or form with any such application.


----------



## madzone (Aug 17, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> It can't have been the same type of people attracted to it, there have been none of the associated problems that happened with the original Lizard festival or the Eclipse one.



Like what?




> There is still an organisation in place to check  licensing applications just in case any of the usual suspects are involved in any way shape or form with any such application.


Afaik nobody from the lizard/eclipse festivals was involved in organising Holifair - that's not what I said.


----------



## chymaera (Aug 17, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Like what?
> .



Noise complaints from up ten miles away. This badly effected some tourist  business as people left the area in droves. 
Some cafés and restaurants and other business had to close because of the anti-social and criminal behaviour of the people who came into the area.
A number of people in the area living in isolated areas had to literally guard their property 24 hours a day from before the festival until a week afterwards to stop theft.
There were some nasty incidents which I cannot detail, because John Evans the then Chief Constable made it very clear he had not the resources to protect people, we had to make our own arrangements to do so.


----------



## madzone (Aug 17, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> Noise complaints from up ten miles away. This badly effected some tourist  business as people left the area in droves.
> Some cafés and restaurants and other business had to close because of the anti-social and criminal behaviour of the people who came into the area.
> A number of people in the area living in isolated areas had to literally guard their property 24 hours a day from before the festival until a week afterwards to stop theft.
> There were some nasty incidents which I cannot detail, because John Evans the then Chief Constable made it very clear he had not the resources to protect people, we had to make our own arrangements to do so.


Load of 'Tobyjug - Fact' wank  

You're a sad fantasist who has a Clint Eastwood complex.

People on the lizard clearly don't get out enough


----------



## chymaera (Aug 17, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Load of 'Tobyjug - Fact' wank
> 
> You're a sad fantasist who has a Clint Eastwood complex.
> 
> People on the lizard clearly don't get out enough




I really do not care what you think we had to live through it.  I have copies of all the complaints made at the time and at the debriefing meeting.
I was also closely involved in dealing with some of the problems, but I am not about to detail that on a website.
Where the shower of shit came from that caused the problems I do not know, but I can guarantee some of them will never come back into the area.
It is exactly your kind of attitude that hardened opposition to any further music festivals on the Southern end of the penisula.


----------



## madzone (Aug 17, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> It is exactly your kind of attitude that hardened opposition to any further music festivals on the Southern end of the penisula.


Apart from the 3 dayer that happened last weekend  

Thank fuck it wasn't nearer your or no doubt you would've manufactured some excuse to complain about it and get it stopped. Sour twat.


----------



## chymaera (Aug 17, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Apart from the 3 dayer that happened last weekend
> .



Which was not going to cause any problems anyway.
No-one was worried about it in the slightest.
In the case of the other festivals we knew they were going to be seriously problematic well in advance, due to the people involved in the background.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 17, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Someone letting you down again?



Nah then i go phssssss, different sound altogether


----------



## madzone (Aug 17, 2007)

two sheds said:
			
		

> Nah then i go phssssss, different sound altogether


You're a man of many facets


----------



## two sheds (Aug 17, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> You're a man of many facets



True but my psychiatrist has them under control now.


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 17, 2007)

I find myself in rare agreement with tobmaera about the management of the Lizard festivals.


----------



## madzone (Aug 17, 2007)

I haven't commented on the management - dunno why people keep going on about it


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 17, 2007)

I went to Chysauster, Boscawen & Carn Euny via Carn Brea & Grumbla yesterday. Much better doing these sort of things rather than doing _other stuff_ which isn't related in location nevermind time.  

I plan to do this a few times over...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/factual/ramblings_20070810.shtml

so if anyone fancies coming along?  


Obviously madzone won't, so it should be fun.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 17, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> which isn't related in location nevermind time.



except, _*obviously*_, there are some absolutely fascinating facts that connect the two Carn Brea's with the Lizard...but then it's prolly not what "people" want to know or find out ...heyho.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 18, 2007)

I would of went to holifest but only found out it was on earlier today despite knowing people who played. For the record im a druken, drug taking, thieving, puppy killing scruffy scum bag who would single handedly have driven off emit invaders and bankrupted respectable businesses.


----------



## rowan (Aug 18, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> You'd think so wouldn't you? However, seeing as tobyjug spends an inordinate amount of time in other places protesting how he'd never come back here it surely can't be




Sorry, my mistake.  Sounds _so_ much like him though  
Anyway, if it was tobyjug he'd have answered my question wouldn't he, because he'd never ignore a question!


----------



## rowan (Aug 18, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> except, _*obviously*_, there are some absolutely fascinating facts that connect the two Carn Brea's with the Lizard...but then it's prolly not what "people" want to know or find out ...heyho.




OK, I'm not "people" and I'd love to know


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.st-keverne.com/history/Arch/gabbroic-clay.html

I've got a piece I found within sight of Chapel Carn Brea  

have a looksie at what you can find out about the settlement of Carn Brea, Redruth..most of the stuff I've learnt from books in the library...so no links per se.

I can get lost in here tho'... http://www.megalithic.co.uk/search.php?query=&topic=&country=1&category=&county=13&type=stories


----------



## rowan (Aug 18, 2007)

That's one of my favourite sites along with http://www.themodernantiquarian.com/googleEarth/  

This ones good too LastRefuge


----------



## two sheds (Aug 18, 2007)

Ta for the sites, both - suitably bookmarked. 

I keep meaning to go up Carn Brea again - I love the way the castle sort of grows out of the rock, and I didn't go look at the neolithic remains when i was up there.

Eta: how come neolithic settlements aren't more appreciated in this country? They could clear all those bloody rocks out the way on Carn Brea and have a nice visitors' centre serving cups of tea and biscuits there.


----------

